# Pointers for Setting Up Horse Property?



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

We just purchased this property. It is 8.5 acres with a home and pole barn. As you can see, part of the back yard is surrounded by chain link fence. I'd like to fence off the back half of the yard for my horse. One section of the fence would be shared with the chain link fence (I would run one strand of hot wire along the fence). I'm not sure exactly how big the area would be, but I'm wondering if it would be sufficient for one horse. For comparison, the pole barn is 36' x 20'.

I'd love to be able to fence off the majority of the land, but I'm worried about the horse not being good to the apple trees and all the fallen apples not being good for the horse. Thoughts on that?

For shelter, we are thinking we will pour a 14' slab off the back end of the pole barn and build a lean-to over it with rubber mats over the concrete. The jury is still out on weather the lean-to will be open or have walls to double as a stall when needed.

Comments, tips and opinions on anything you see that may be problematic or ways that you see to extend the pasture much appreciated. I'm looking for the best way to work this out so that I can have my horse home (and comfy!).

TIA!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

The picture would be helpful, I suppose.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd fence in all I could except the apple trees. You don't want to allow your horse to have access to them. Too many can cause colic or founder.

I would close in the lean-to except for a large doorway since Wisconsin winters can be pretty bad. I am not a fan of concrete floors even with mats. Hard on a horses legs and it's a lot colder. If drainage is a problem in the lean-to I'd dig down about a foot or so and add a layer of gravel, replace the dirt, and then if you still needed more elevation for surface water to drain away add ag-lime (different areas call it different things. I've also heard it called gravel dust & lime screenings). It sets up much better than sand.

Just some things to consider since you won't have a lot of pasture. You'll probably have to provide hay year round. While having a horse in a smaller lot is perfectly o.k. you will need to provide the horse with enough exercise to keep it healthy & happy.

And last but not least, some horses can be content being alone but most are not. You need to be prepared to search for a loner which may take a lot longer or take on 2 animals instead of 1.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> I'd fence in all I could except the apple trees. You don't want to allow your horse to have access to them. Too many can cause colic or founder.
> 
> I would close in the lean-to except for a large doorway since Wisconsin winters can be pretty bad. I am not a fan of concrete floors even with mats. Hard on a horses legs and it's a lot colder. If drainage is a problem in the lean-to I'd dig down about a foot or so and add a layer of gravel, replace the dirt, and then if you still needed more elevation for surface water to drain away add ag-lime (different areas call it different things. I've also heard it called gravel dust & lime screenings). It sets up much better than sand.
> 
> ...


We plan on getting a goat or mini most likely. A small companion animal for sure since there is not much room for even one horse. Eventually many of the apple trees will come down because quite a few of them are dead. But I'm not sure when we will get around to that. I thought about extending the fence out to the road where it runs along the barn, but there's not much dirt there, mostly gravel with some sparse grass trying to survive, and there are several tiny trees there that I'm hoping to save from certain death.

The reason for pouring a slab is that the drainage off that barn isn't fantastic, and we are hoping it would help, but I will look into other options as you suggested. There's plenty of land to ride on, plus the road and there's a local riding club just down the road so I'm too worried about that.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I would throw up a perimeter fence and then cross fence. This will allow you to rotate your horse through the different areas so no one area gets to much pressure. With 8 acres and 1 horse you should be able to gets some decent grazing for your horse. Planting/tending the poor areas will help in the coming years. I too would be worried about to many apples but you have plenty of time in the spring, into summer to let your horse in there for a couple hours a day. Watch the apple production your first year to see how much of an issue it will be. Lot of apple trees don't produce well without proper maintenance. Once you rip them out you can plant yourself quite the pasture. Also be aware that if you put your horse in a small area, depending on your weather it can become quite a mud pit.

Personally I wouldn't get a goat as a companion animal. The ******s can be quite a pain in the behind to keep in if you get one that prefers life outside your fencing. They'll push under, climb through, go over fences and even electric fences don't work unless it's hot enough to sit them on their rump 100% of the time. Even worse is when they get out their eating habits are a bit destructive as they literally will eat anything. I've had the seat eaten off a motorcycle, the exposed wiring in a tractor cab chewed up, small hoof dents on the roof of cars and other bits chewed on by one particularly destructive goat. I've sworn to never have another goat anywhere near where I live again.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would cross fence and make two pastures. you should get a lot of grazing from that much land, which should cut down your hay cost in winter. I would not let the horse in around the apple trees, alive or dead. I would let the horse have free access to the cover and leave a a catch pen or dry pen that would lead to the pastures with gates, that way when one area is resting or regrowing there is still access to covered area , which is where I would place a water trough , salt licks, and hay.


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

I would do a perimeter fence and then fence off a couple of pastures to rotate and let some grass grow. Fence off the apple trees, and also make sure that the chain-link fence has a nice strong fence on the side where the horses will be so that you don't have damage to the fence and mostly the horses, you can also do the hotwire if you wish but make sure that the horses can see the fence if going fast in the paddock. They may have a hard time seeing the chain-link.

Concrete tends to be hard on horses' legs even with the mats, you could do a layer of gravel/dirt/clay then mats on top and you can have the gavel/dirt tamped down to compact it to make it less shifty. the gravel/dirt/clay will allow some drainage without it being completely shifty and getting holes in areas like just dirt would.

I would definitely make sure you enclose 3 sides of the lean-to with the opening opposite of the main wind direction along with a roof. 

I recommend reading: Horsekeeping on a Small Acreage by Cherry Hill
this has loads of information and tips on setting up or improving what you already have.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

The way you have the apple tree orchard outlined in green, makes me think this could be a potential paddock paradise set up. I agree with others that perimeter fence PLUS cross fence is ideal, so you can rotate and make sure the grass survives. Also consider where the septic system is and make sure the horses are not on the tank, and find out if the drain field in your area can handle horses on it or not. That may effect where you can pasture.
I would also suggest being careful about how much of the creek your horse has access to. If the soil is easily denuded you can end up with environmental complaints from mud and manure in the creek. Hardened water crossings allow the horse to have access to the fresh water without damaging the riparian buffer.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you limb them up so the branches aren't easily browsed and kept the horses out during fruit fall as long as there was sufficient grass of a variety the horse will eat then turning out in the pasture for set periods shouldn't be a problem and could save on your hay bill.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

When we refenced, I redrew the fencing lines and gave my horses a Golden Delicious apple tree. Every year they pick ripe apples from the bottom branches and wait for those out of their reach to blow down. I've even seen them slam into the tree bc of impatience and "help" the apples along. I also let them into the "Inner Sanctum" (fenced in area in front of my barn) where the other apple trees are, to help clean up those that have fallen off.
Unless you have a big orchard it doesn't hurt them at all to eat even a 10 gallon bucketful of apples, divided amongst 3 horses. AND, you will thank me and them for suggesting this, when you do NOT have to clean up rotting apples underneath. Rotten fruit attracts yellow jackets.
Also, I never would have thought about it before, but having the front of your barn fenced in and gated is really useful.
Make sure that you do something with the top of that chain link fence. It has an edge that can hurt your horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When animals walk on the roots it eventually kills the tree. Thinning the dead trees will reduce the competition for soil nutrients and sunshine. Why let the animals destroy the remainder?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> When animals walk on the roots it eventually kills the tree. Thinning the dead trees will reduce the competition for soil nutrients and sunshine. Why let the animals destroy the remainder?


 Only trees I've seen horse killed are young ones that the horses keep topping, haven't seen one killed by horses or cows due it root damage.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My only dead apple tree is outside of the horse's turnout. Established trees won't suffer.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It won't effect older established trees. Orchards be they fruit or nut are prime areas for limited grazing to keep the feed bills down, provide a small amt of nutrient for the trees and keep you from having to mow.


----------

